# cherokee laredo???



## wheretostart (Sep 25, 2011)

i'm thinking about buying my brother's 93 cherokee laredo. don't know much about the model but was wondering what kind of things i'm looking at to get a plow on it. he was in the middle of putting on a lift kit so right now the suspensions is all torn apart. Just curios to recomended brands, modifications etc.


----------

